# A few options that might benifit Tivo experience



## lqaddict (Apr 5, 2005)

I just got back to Tivo game after 5 months with my cable company's DVR - SA8300HD. SA pales in comparison to Tivo. However, if Tivo is aimed to replace your cable box and introduce interactive features of its service there is a single option that I found really useful on the cable company DVR that is not available on Tivo. The option is to see what is playing on other channels or current channel at this moment or in the next 2-3 days, and schedule a recording if something interesting comes up. All with the directional keys, and the select button, without bringing the guide up.
I realize Tivo is less Live TV and more time-shifted/previously recorded experience. But with the Tivo's initiative to replace your cable box with Tivo branded DVR (Series3, and Tivo HD), I found this option missing/non-existent on the Tivo (besides the fact using the guide, online scheduling, etc.).


P.S. The subject should really be an option, not a few options


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

I've also wished for a "compact" view of what's on other channels, either currently or upcoming. This, plus the ability to view what's playing/upcoming on live TV while playing a recorded show are IMO two of the most desirable new features for TiVo.


----------



## lqaddict (Apr 5, 2005)

I hope Tivo, Inc. would focus on implementing these features in the future software release instead of bugging advertisement delivery engine


----------



## denga (Jan 31, 2008)

Tivo needs to maintain current viewing of program without blanking out program. (ie, have like a PIP box in corner of screen) while viewing Tivo menu or the live program guide. Every time I want to check the Tivo menu it blanks out what Im watching. Similarly, when I want to view the live program guide I get blanked out of the recorded program Im viewing. 

The reason why this is needed is that while watching live TV it allows for multitasking during commercials or boring program moments. You have the option to look at the Tivo menu and play around or do something constructive like make up a new wish list. While watching a recorded program you can see if something else is on that you may not want to miss and record it without blanking out what you are watching. 
NOTE: This feature is widely available in the commercial marketplace and on cable companies HD DVRs including Time Warner Cable. This also gives them a competitive advantage over Tivo.


----------

